# Our trip to Maine



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2007)

We all headed to Maine (Bridgeton) Last weak for 5 days. I was able to get in a good few hours of fishing. We rented a cottage on Adams lake and Friday we rented a small row boat for the day ($15 for the whole day!!) Well here is a few pictures. Was hoping for a little bigger but also only had a limited supply of tackle. Next year I will be better prepared.












and this one was taken with my cell phone,






We had a great time and are already getting ready for next year lol.

fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome! How was the lake? Lots of people? How were the cottages? Could you have taken your own boat?

Those fish look very healthy. Good time to get up to Maine for sure!


----------



## SMDave (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome! One lake around here that I fish some is called Lake Mercer in Mercer County Community Park, a rowboat rental is $10 an hour which I thought was a good deal, but $15 for the whole day?! That's awesome! Sometimes I go to Maine in the Summer, but most of the time I will go to Hawaii. We have a timeshare to any Hilton hotel of our choice every summer. Heres a pic from last summer, a small grouper caught on a $25 combo from a Walmart there. The fish were biting like crazy! https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j35/lildave026/IMG_4724.jpg


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2007)

Jim said:


> Awesome! How was the lake? Lots of people? How were the cottages? Could you have taken your own boat?
> 
> Those fish look very healthy. Good time to get up to Maine for sure!




We were the only ones out on the lake. I suspect in the summer it is a very busy lake. I heard that it is a catch and release lake. Not really sure but thats all I do any ways. The cottages were plain and simple. They had kitchens,Baths and two bedrooms along with a screen porch and parlor. They were "cozy". Could walk to the lake in a minute or less lol. Yes I could have brought my boat and I may next year. There are a few lakes I seen that I would like to try. Not sure if we want to take to vehicles. We will see next year lol. I think JustFishN has a picture of the lake on her phone. I will see when she gets home from the store. If so I will post it or JustFishN will.


fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 8, 2007)

What a great time you had - is it cold at night there?

Any pickerel?

And next time, big bait = bigger fish (well I alway hope anyway)


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2007)

SMDave


Great looking picture!! I often think of going on a trip to Hawaii. Maybe I would see DOG the Bounty hunter and Beth hahahaha. Serisaly Hawaii looks beautifull.


fishnfever


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Some of those actually seem to be either spots, or guadalupe bass. The lateral line is awfully broken up, moreso than most largemouth. Do you have any pictures of them, with closed mouths? A spots mouth is like that of a smally, as it doesn't extend much past the eye. 

Also, what kind of boat is that? Looks to be like an OMC (Pre 1998) or Lowe. 15 bucks a day ain't bad at all. They must get a lot of traffic in the summer, to rent out 800 +/- dollar boats for that.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2007)

esquired said:


> What a great time you had - is it cold at night there?
> 
> Any pickerel?
> 
> And next time, big bait = bigger fish (well I alway hope anyway)




No pickerel. Nights weren't to cold maybe high 50's to low 60's. Not really sure on exact temps lol. I hear ya on the big bait. I was using the same size worms as home. I think I should have used a wait. Maybe even a jig'n'pig and few cranks but like I said I was on a limited tackle supply. After we got home I realized I head a few football heads in my worm bag rme. Next year I will have a better selection of tackle. The Lake was deep. maybe 30 or so feet in certain spots. So I was told. The water was very clear and for the most part you could see bottom. there were a few spots that were just dark so maybe those were the 30 or so feet deep spots?


fishnfever


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> Some of those actually seem to be either spots, or guadalupe bass. The lateral line is awfully broken up, moreso than most largemouth. Do you have any pictures of them, with closed mouths? A spots mouth is like that of a smally, as it doesn't extend much past the eye.
> 
> Also, what kind of boat is that? Looks to be like an OMC (Pre 1998) or Lowe. 15 bucks a day ain't bad at all. They must get a lot of traffic in the summer, to rent out 800 +/- dollar boats for that.




They were old gamefishers. Funny you mentioned the spots bass. One of them did have a mouth of a smally. My fishing partner said it was a smally and I said no because of the coloring. So Do you call them spoted bass or spots bass? next time I see my buddy I can tell him I was wrong as well lol. 


fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 8, 2007)

They are LM Bass - unless you have caught the 1st spotted bass in Maine. If so, you also have the state record as none has been entered as of yet.

Easy way to tell is to see if the fish is the mouth. Spotted bass usually have a sandpaper-like tooth patch on the tongue, which largemouths lack. Also, the rear of the jaw does not extend behind the eye as it does in largemouths, and finally, the spiny and soft dorsal fins are connected with a shallow notch not reaching all the way to the body.

We catch lots of LM Bass with "spotted" lateral lines - look at some of teh report photos I posted. The Norther Strain LM Bass tend to run pale and have different colors then those big old southern bass


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I would love to look but those fish are up in Maine and I'm down in Mass :lol: Hopefully next year I will get a better look and get some more in depth pictures. I personally just snap a quick picture and get the fish back in the water as soon as I can. At any rate it was all about R+R and fun. I Got to do both so no complaints here  



fishnfever


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 9, 2007)

esquired said:


> They are LM Bass - unless you have caught the 1st spotted bass in Maine. If so, you also have the state record as none has been entered as of yet.
> 
> Easy way to tell is to see if the fish is the mouth. Spotted bass usually have a sandpaper-like tooth patch on the tongue, which largemouths lack. Also, the rear of the jaw does not extend behind the eye as it does in largemouths, and finally, the spiny and soft dorsal fins are connected with a shallow notch not reaching all the way to the body.
> 
> We catch lots of LM Bass with "spotted" lateral lines - look at some of teh report photos I posted. The Norther Strain LM Bass tend to run pale and have different colors then those big old southern bass


Yeah, didn't _quite_ have enough spots running up the back, but round here, if one of those is pulled in, it is a spot. Our largemouth are real pronounced, with an almost completely unbroken line, and real green. 

Although they apparently weren't spots, to answer your question, they are really called spotted bass (well they have a scientific name, but we won't go there). But, for short, we call them spots. Just like smallmouths are called smallies. Shakeyheads are commonly used around here, and are more often called spotstickers. Hence, a lot of companies started naming them that, and it has basically been a trade name.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 9, 2007)

Bass boy - I get that confusion thing a lot from you guys down south - have been asked (many times) if the LM pics I post were not spots.

They (spotted bass) are also the State fish for the Commonwealth of Kentucky, so they are called Kentucky Bass


----------

